# Wpgfish 55 gallon low tech journal



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Another pic of stand


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

That manzanita looks green still? That's not gonna work if that's the case... 

Nice stand.


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

I guess I should have said that this tank is not going to be running right away, it's a work in progress


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

I was just going to hang the wood in my house till spring and then outside for a couple weeks, hoping that would cure it. Ya this is going to be a long process unless someone knows a faster way to cure it. How about on low heat in the oven


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome stand. Did you make it?


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

chocological said:


> Awesome stand. Did you make it?


ya I did, its actually just a 2x4 structure cased in laminate flooring and trim, real east and only cost like $50


----------



## kei (Dec 12, 2003)

Go with the discus. Hook it up with the techs on the stand. That is nice!


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Wish I could give you more info on the stand, this is all I used


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

2x4 $8
laminate flooring $30 for a nicer pattern or you could go as cheap as $15
and mdf trim cost $10 

to 3 hours to complete


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice! I might just do this!


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

so I put my manzanita in the oven today and it seemed to dry it out quite well, added all my substrate, some micro sword and added water. hope the wood works out


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

this was suppose to be a long process of a tank but I figured id try speeding it up by curing the manzanita in the oven, hope it works. dcided to go with dirt capped with plastic craft mesh then black fluorite, added first flora, micro sword, just kind of an experiment hope it all works


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Pics of process


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Fluorite and start of scape


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

We'll the tank is doing its thing, about a week in now. Here are a few shots, last one is my diffuser


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Diffuser


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

Love those types of filters lately. Tank looks great!


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

1987 said:


> Love those types of filters lately. Tank looks great!


Ya there awesome as a diffuser, tons of micro bubbles. Thanks for the comment. There's a few plant which won't be staying, example green ozelot, not interested in large plants in this setup


----------



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

What kind of filter is that?


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not sure but this is the one I use
Amazon.com: Fluval Nano Aquarium Filter: Pet Supplies


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

Quick update, added a few more plants, piece of driftwood, and 5 angels


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

love it


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

I want angels that breed


----------

